# Stc-1000 Temp Settings



## Raf (23/9/12)

Sorry to ask a question that most likely has been answered before but on my tablet and its a pain in the are to search properly.

I am about to wire up a temp.controller for the fermentation fridge both heater and cooler. What temp settings hi and low of wanted temp. do you use for heat on/off and fridge on/off


----------



## mr_tyreman (24/9/12)

ummmm.....what?

what temp do we set the unit to while fermenting?

i use 18*c for 1056 ale yeast, ramp to 21*c for a VDK rest and crash to 2*c for kegging, all using a 0.5*c temp swing either way


----------



## yum beer (24/9/12)

I use 0.5 allowance as well, keeps temp within a degree.


----------



## Raf (24/9/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> ummmm.....what?
> 
> what temp do we set the unit to while fermenting?
> 
> i use 18*c for 1056 ale yeast, ramp to 21*c for a VDK rest and crash to 2*c for kegging, all using a 0.5*c temp swing either way



Thanks Mr Letterman. The last unit is what I'm after. What temp difference when cooling does fridge turn off and heater start and the other way round when temp to high


----------



## Maheel (24/9/12)

Raf said:


> Thanks Mr Letterman. The last unit is what I'm after. What temp difference when cooling does fridge turn off and heater start and the other way round when temp to high



if you have it set at 18 and .5 swing 

i thought it did this - the cooling shuts "off" at 17.5 and comes back on to cool at 18.5 the heat would come on at 17.4 and off at 17.5 

i dont bother with heating when i am "cooling" so i let it hit 17.5 and warm up naturally to 18.5 when the cooling kicks in again.
and i dont normally "cool" if i need to use heating 

depends on your ambient temps a little but a brew will also "self heat" in the early stages for a while

i think my delay is 8 mins (but thats just me)


----------



## tiprya (24/9/12)

With those settings, mine would turn the fridge on at 18.5, and then turn it off again at 18.0

So your average temp would be 18.25.


----------



## QldKev (24/9/12)

tiprya said:


> With those settings, mine would turn the fridge on at 18.5, and then turn it off again at 18.0
> 
> So your average temp would be 18.25.



Unless it's cold outside and you need heating, cause then it would drop to 17.5 before heating and turn the heater off at 18.0


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/9/12)

I have mine at:

F1 (desired temp) 18
F2 (temp variance) .5
F3 (compressor delay) 9
F4 (temp calibration value) 0


----------

